
The New Chinese Diaspora - bootload
https://www.lowyinstitute.org/the-interpreter/new-chinese-diaspora
======
Mushi_0
I get the point of the 'new' vs 'old' as in the post-2010 and 80s-90s
generation, but it seems a pretty shallow look at trends given the century-old
Chinese diaspora since the collapse of the Ching Empire.

I don't really get the point of making the distinction between the
globalization and increasing mobility of the current generation and previous
generations because that mobility is true of many other regions and countries
(i.e. India).

